# On Miscarriages



## greenbaggins (Jan 3, 2008)

Rick Phillips has a beautiful, moving post that will be extremely helpful to anyone who has ever lost a child.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife was 9 weeks along when this happened to us. I'm sure it's harder the farther along you are.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife has had 2 misscarriages and 1 perfectly Healthy Baby Girl. I havent read the article yet but will. God has given me strength to overcome these misscarriages with little struggle, but I think its always harder on the woman. especially since they are the ones who undergo all the physical problems, as well as hormonal disballances.


----------

